# B&G shell and tube exchanger



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

He's some shots of a bell and gossett shell and tube heat exchanger replaced for a large hot tub.. City steam feed regulated to 2psi, our customer wanted a new exchanger instead of installing new coil pak..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow.. big tube heating exchanger... if possible, I would go to flat plate exchanger...


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

We have 2 buildings here with them feeding dhw off the boiler and into a storage tank. They scale up pretty good, their solution was to purchase a 3rd for cycling them out to de-scale. It's pretty impressive the transfer they achieve.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Wow.. big tube heating exchanger... if possible, I would go to flat plate exchanger...



You mean like these


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> You mean like these


Those are mighty big for me.. just installed one last week.. 3/4" inlet/outlet.. up to 60k btu.. so small, you can fit it inside lunch box.. had to use it to separate the non o2 ploy tubings from the rest of system. The ploy tubings were making muddy coffeeground like inside of ferrous part.. what a pain to get it flushed out and treated accordily.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Those are mighty big for me.. just installed one last week.. 3/4" inlet/outlet.. up to 60k btu.. so small, you can fit it inside lunch box.. had to use it to separate the non o2 ploy tubings from the rest of system. The ploy tubings were making muddy coffeeground like inside of ferrous part.. what a pain to get it flushed out and treated accordily.



Yes they have a little size to them. The darker colored plates are ones we added a few years back they weighed almost 2000 pounds. I would guess the whole thing at a weight of roughly 15000 pounds empty. Fun stuff to work on.


----------

